# Regular Season Game 48: Houston Rockets @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(27-20)/(10-36)*

When/Where:
*Monday, February 4, 8:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Telfair / Jaric / Gomes / Jefferson / Doleac*


*Preview

Before facing the Rockets earlier this season, Seattle coach P.J. Carlesimo had heard rumblings that Houston wasn't as good on the defensive end as previous seasons.

He wasn't buying it.

"They're one of the three best defensive teams in the league," Carlesimo said. "You don't get a lot of easy stuff going to the rim and they got a great perimeter defender (in Shane Battier). They're tough."

The Rockets, in other words, haven't lost their defensive identity.

Despite a coaching change and placing more focus on the offensive end, the Rockets are once again clamping down on opponents heading into Monday night's tilt against the Minnesota Timberwolves.

The Rockets (27-20) are holding foes to 43.7 percent shooting -- second only to Boston -- and are allowing a mere 93.6 points per game. During Houston's recent surge back up the Western Conference standings, Houston has held 12 of its past 16 opponents below the 100-point mark.

Tracy McGrady and Co. are confident that they can still win games by simply racketing up their defensive presence.

"We can defend," McGrady said. "We can buckle down and everybody is zoned in on the same page. We're moving our feet and communicating on defense. We can lock some people down and win those games in the 60s and 70s."

The Rockets have maintained that defensive presence even as Rick Adelman has tinkered with his rotation over the past few weeks.

Seeking an offensive option to take some of the pressure off Yao Ming, Adelman inserted Luis Scola into the starting lineup at power forward. The change to the starting five reduced Chuck Hayes' minutes, forcing the Rockets to play longer without their best low-post defender.

Besides that alteration, Adelman has grown increasingly comfortable playing his other young players -- Steve Novak, Carl Landry and Aaron Brooks. The group has undeniably provided an offensive boost. But at the same time, the Rockets' young core isn't loaded with the team's top defensive talent.

Because of that, Adelman is still evaluating those lineup changes.

"That's the rub when you start Luis now and don't start Chuck," Adelman said. "That's the trade off because Chuck is so good defensively. He makes such an impact on that side of the floor. So I'm trying to see what Luis can do right now along with Carl and see how we can fit it all together. We just wanted to see what we would be like as a team if Luis started and played."

How have the Rockets continued to play solid defense with those changes? Adelman said it's all about communication.

"These guys are really good with the way they communicate," Adelman said. "You need to have intelligent people to have a good defensive team. Fortunately, we do."

That's not to say the Rockets haven't had their share breakdowns.

Following Saturday's win over Milwaukee, Adelman was disappointed with the number of second-chance opportunities that his team allowed the Bucks. Milwaukee scored 19 points after such stops with Charlie Villanueva scoring on three offensive rebounds.

Before that, the Rockets allowed the Pacers to drain 12 three-pointers in Friday's action. Houston is actually allowing opponents to shoot 37.1 percent from beyond the arc, ranking the Rockets 23rd in the league in that category.

Houston has also struggled with its transition defense at times.

"Our biggest concerns are transition defense and guarding the three-point line," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "We've been good at times, but we've got to do it every night."

The Rockets, though, have been getting it right enough nights to remain one of the league's top defensive teams.

Houston hasn't lost its defensive identity.

"We're second in field goal percentage and we have a couple of really good defenders," Adelman said. "But I think if it's dropped off at all, it's because of the different personnel we're playing. We're changing things up, especially with our big guys. But I think for the most part, we've been pretty consistent defensively."


Wolves Update: Break up the Timberwolves. Behind the strong play of Al Jefferson and an improved defense, Minnesota is suddenly on a roll. The Wolves have won five of their past seven games. Thanks to the hot streak, Minnesota no longer has the worst record in the NBA. The Wolves have now won one more game than the Miami Heat.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's go Rockets! We are on a streak. Get the Wolves!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I will be at this game tomorrow night in Minneapolis.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We can win this. Go Rockets! :clap:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. GO Rockets go!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont think I will be going to work tommorrow so will watch this game. Hopefully we finish them off quickly cause I dont want to spend my bandwidth on the T-Wolves.

NOTE: I cant believe we dropped a game to the bottom team in the league. (the Heat)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I don't care if it is ugly we just need to keep winning. 27 and 20 is starting look a bit more respectable. Scary thing about playing better right now if the fact that we haven't made up any ground right now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

> "You've got to make a conscious effort to get to the lane," Wells said. "A couple people pulled my coattail, let me know I've been settling, not doing what I do. That's getting into the lane and trying to make things happen. *From now on, I'm going to go out there and make sure I make a conscious effort to get into the lane and make some things happen and be aggressive, instead of settling and shooting jump shots and getting away from my game*."


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5510294.html



really.... what do you guys think of this?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5510294.html
> 
> 
> 
> really.... what do you guys think of this?


I'll believe it when i see it.
And I'll care when he does it in the playoffs


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*This one will be ugly.
Min has won 5 of their last 7 games. 
Inc. Golden State and Suns.
Another win! 8 games road win streak since 96/97.*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

mtlk said:


> *This one will be ugly.
> Min has won 5 of their last 7 games.
> Inc. Golden State and Suns.
> Another win! 8 games road win streak since 96/97.*


but unlike those two teams, we have someone who can defend in the post


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I will be at this game tomorrow night in Minneapolis.


Don't know if you have already headed toward the game but have fun!! I hope you have as much fun as I did at the Pacers game!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Going with the Timberwolves for the upset. Why? Because they beat my Bulls.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ill cry myself to sleep if we lose this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5510294.html
> 
> 
> 
> really.... what do you guys think of this?


Good he is a talent but jump shots arent his fortae. 

Ps anyone know if Luther is playing?
Dang I think I will watch the whole game unfortunately it will take up alot of bandwidth.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why is both TMAC & Yao off????????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

They are leaving the 3pt line open

Give Novak some minutes to end the 2nd Q.

Yao
Novak
Battier
McGrady
Alston-Brooks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Al Jefferson is outplaying Yao...................
Admittadely half the reason is cause Yao has had to leave his man to stop the guy making the drive then nobody has taken Al.
Still Yao needs to pick it up.
47-42 Rockets

Am I the only one on here.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

^Nope. WTF man, the Rockets are underestimating the T-wolves and thats why were only up by 5. Careless turnovers and bad effort is keeping us down. We better pick it up or our 7-0 road winning streak will be shattered like the Patriots (not like the winning streak is really important)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jefferson is a beast. But I see no reason why Yao can't dominate on the other end though, Minny's got pretty crappy interior D as well.

C'mon guys, we can't afford to lose ANY game...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Al Jefferson is going for a 35point 20rebounds game.................

THis aint good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Doleac's got 4 fouls, Jefferson's not a great post defender, there's no reason why the offense shouldn't run through Yao. And Yao needs more than 4 rebs at this point... T-Mac's not doing bad but this is a game where he needs to delegate.


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

whats with the FSN North commentators keep bragging about Wolves' players lol...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The commentator just said

'Well Ming has just got Al ****ed'


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

please not another 4th Q collapse.... :gopray:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay Jefferson is scaring me.

We better close out this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

GO Bonzi

After missing that last pass good finish for an AND1


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is Yao and Al still out? I'm surprised...

C'mon guys, close this out...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We should have put thsi game away. We have had nice leads but not a game winning lead yet.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang Telfair has talent.

Telfair Foye will be an awesome one two punch.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:no: Yao needs to step it up with the interior D....


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

according to fsn north commentators, telfair is steve nash like....:lol::lol:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Box out at the FT line for gods sake........................

This is getting really worrying............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice by Yao


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

1:10 to go 1 point lead. T-Wolves have the ball....................

Man we have already lost to the Heat. We better not lose to the T-Wolves.
Shaq stepped up when they beat us.
Jefferson is stepping up now..........


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

this game is really starting to scare me... I don't think we're doing that poorly in the 4th, but Jefferson's just too much. We need stops people...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC I love you. 
Seriously LOVE with a cherry on top.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> 1:10 to go 1 point lead. T-Wolves have the ball....................
> 
> Man we have already lost to the Heat. We better not lose to the T-Wolves.
> Shaq stepped up when they beat us.
> Jefferson is stepping up now..........


Difference is Heat suck and T'Wolves don't (anymore). Jefferson's being beasting everyone as of late, the guy's the real deal. 

MCGRADY FOR 3! YESSSSSS!!!! Show the haters T-Mac!!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Mcgrady is still one clutch mofo....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

4 of 6 from 3pt range.

I definately have a man crush on TMAC right now.

brooks cool as a cucumber hitting those Fts

Not the way I was hoping to win but its a win.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I love you Mcgrady. I still didn't like our effort though. Too many uncontested shots.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh man this one was too close... props to the Wolves, they've got a bright future with Jefferson, Gomes, McCants, Brewer, Telfair and Foye. 

Btw any word on Luther's injury?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac clutching things up. Nice.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

hroz said:


> 4 of 6 from 3pt range.
> *
> I definately have a man crush on TMAC right now.*
> 
> ...


Lol, all of a sudden, we LOVE Tmac!!

I remember a month ago, we wanted Tmac to leave H-Town...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

WOW, this is well predicted by the person who made the point spread right on the money. 

Wasn't a pretty win, but we did anyway. Let's see how our standing is going to be.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

How many ugly wins in a row do we have now? :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> How many ugly wins in a row do we have now? :biggrin:


8 road ones


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Who's that 7,6 role player down in the middle? This is undoubtly Mac's team.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

McGrady is still great when the game is on the line. A win is a win. As long as we win and get into the playoffs, I'm satisfy.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man what a crazy game. Watching it live really made me see some weaknesses in Rafer's game. He was letting every single guard blow by him to the hoop which forced Yao to move over to help. Well that left Jefferson open for easy rebounds and tip ins. 

But that last 2 minutes of the 4th quarter really had me nervous. Especially since I was the ONLY Rocket fan sitting in my section anyway. 

Oh and I got a nice surprise to show you guys. I got it from one of the official NBA stat guys at the scorers table. Interesting, but not too crazy, but still a neat thing to have. I just have to scan it in, and ill post it up tomorrow 

Oh and yes, Jefferson is for real guys. If he can improve his defense, he is going to be a great all around player...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Who's that 7,6 role player down in the middle? This is undoubtly Mac's team.


wow all this love for T-mac funny how one game can make a difference like this.
props to the bet guy too


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man what a crazy game. Watching it live really made me see some weaknesses in Rafer's game. He was letting every single guard blow by him to the hoop which forced Yao to move over to help. Well that left Jefferson open for easy rebounds and tip ins.
> 
> But that last 2 minutes of the 4th quarter really had me nervous. Especially since I was the ONLY Rocket fan sitting in my section anyway.
> 
> ...


yeah i agree. man this happens very often it seems, but Rafer can get those steals though because of that he gambles a lot causing him to lose the guy hes guarding and forceing Yao to help but that has been the story like...forever. since we don't have a better point guard we have to live with this till...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

CAVS next

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/96kW4pMwB7c&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/96kW4pMwB7c&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> wow all this love for T-mac funny how one game can make a difference like this. props to the bet guy too


TRADE TMAC NOW! Had to say it since he was getting so much love.

He is still a whinny little "B" with mad skills a bad back and soon bad knees. He has stepped up in Yao's absence in the past two games though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> TRADE TMAC NOW! Had to say it since he was getting so much love.
> 
> He is still a whinny little "B" with mad skills a bad back and soon bad knees. He has stepped up in Yao's absence in the past two games though.


keep him a few more games, let him increase his trade value, then dump him before it plummets again


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Lucky road win.
Scola and Landry combined for 24 points and 15 rebounds.
Now 28-20.*


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> keep him a few more games, let him increase his trade value, then dump him before it plummets again


haha i agree with that.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Got this from the scorers table last night...*

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>34</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>21</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>36</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-6</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>43</td><td>10-21</td><td>4-6</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>43</td><td>5-11</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>20</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>26</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>35-76</strong></td><td><strong>8-19</strong></td><td><strong>14-19</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>32</strong></td><td><strong>42</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>92</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>46.1%</strong></td><td><strong>42.1%</strong></td><td><strong>73.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 18 (19)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(14, 55, 100) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2757">Ryan Gomes</a>, SF</td><td>32</td><td>5-8</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2389">Al Jefferson</a>, C</td><td>39</td><td>14-26</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-5</td><td>3</td><td>13</td><td>16</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>33</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=207">Michael Doleac</a>, C</td><td>18</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=387">Marko Jaric</a>, PG</td><td>29</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2417">Sebastian Telfair</a>, PG</td><td>33</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>12</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3003">Randy Foye</a>, PG</td><td>16</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2777">Rashad McCants</a>, SG</td><td>28</td><td>6-14</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3031">Craig Smith</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3191">Corey Brewer</a>, SF</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=881">Antoine Walker</a>, PF</td><td>15</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=111">Greg Buckner</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2761">Gerald Green</a>, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>37-77</strong></td><td><strong>5-16</strong></td><td><strong>7-13</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>32</strong></td><td><strong>40</strong></td><td><strong>19</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>86</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>48.1%</strong></td><td><strong>31.3%</strong></td><td><strong>53.8%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 18 (23)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Mark Ayotte , Dick Bavetta , Sean Corbin <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 10,019<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:06<br><p></p></div>


----------

